
Don’t break the chain: why we’ll miss GitHub’s streaks - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/dont-break-the-chain-why-github-s-streaks-will-be-sorely-missed-by-many-4fff90bc2a38#.13fdel7cv
======
Kinnard
Oh nooooo!

